# Rate Theo James



## mido the slayer (Apr 8, 2019)

More like chad James LOL


Go on YouTube and almost every girl is swearing her pussy on him 

To me had this ethnic vibe idk what’s about him that gives this vibe


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Apr 8, 2019)

Don't know what to make of his face ngl.


----------



## bobs_pls (Apr 8, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> Don't know what to make of his face ngl.


yeah, kind of strange face tbh
I think to some foids he would be chad
to most would be attractive, but some wouldn't really like him that much


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 8, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> Don't know what to make of his face ngl.


low bf + good atlanto medditarean phenotype + slim face + good harmony + slim nose and ideal lips + and good frame and tall

and his skin is insanly clean his skin had no redness or acne this is the type of skin you want to attract women regardless of age


bobs_pls said:


> yeah, kind of strange face tbh
> I think to some foids he would be chad
> to most would be attractive, but some wouldn't really like him that much


what would you rate him?

from 1-10

and 1-9 psl


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 8, 2019)

7 PSL


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 8, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> 7 PSL


mogs me im only 5.5-6 when i try hard with low BF and skin and shit 

typical chad tbh no wonder he makes pussies wet


----------



## nestivv (Apr 8, 2019)

slayer, fuck I can't cope with my slavic pheno


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 8, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> mogs me im only 5.5-6 when i try hard with low BF and skin and shit
> 
> typical chad tbh no wonder he makes pussies wet


Yeah he's a Chad alright.

You're decent tbh. 5.5 to 6 is accurate imho. Close to Chadlite tier.


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 8, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Yeah he's a Chad alright.
> 
> You're decent tbh. 5.5 to 6 is accurate imho. Close to Chadlite tier.


I need to work hard more I need sub 10% bodyfat and skinmax and also run high class game like arceus300 
And statusmax 
And then I might be a chadlite tier 
Life is hard


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 8, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> I need to work hard more I need sub 10% bodyfat and skinmax and also run high class game like arceus300
> And statusmax
> And then I might be a chadlite tier
> Life is hard


It's likely you'll make it


----------



## xz90 (Apr 8, 2019)

Id poison my dog for that nose


----------



## dogtown (Apr 8, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> low bf + good atlanto medditarean phenotype + slim face + good harmony + slim nose and ideal lips + and good frame and tall
> 
> and his skin is insanly clean his skin had no redness or acne this is the type of skin you want to attract women regardless of age
> 
> ...



Psl is 1-8 

8X1.25=10

Truerateme isn’t psl


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 8, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Psl is 1-8
> 
> 8X1.25=10
> 
> Truerateme isn’t psl


what would you rate him?
and what percentage of males he mogs?
remeber he is atlantomediterranean/atlantid range


----------



## dogtown (Apr 8, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> what would you rate him?
> and what percentage of males he mogs?
> remeber he is atlantomediterranean/atlantid range



Phenotype is gay 

I honestly don’t know maybe 6.75 psl


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 8, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Phenotype is gay
> 
> I honestly don’t know maybe 6.75 psl


With all respect but that’s gigacope
I’m not saying that everyone from the same phenotype are attractive but
The reason why he is kinda slayer because he is


----------



## HereForReasons (Apr 8, 2019)

Kinda odd looking (maybe cause of small lightbulb shaped skull? Idk), uberchad never the less. 

Brown eyes on white skin looks dismorphic af. Muuhhh light colored eyes.


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 8, 2019)

HereForReasons said:


> Kinda odd looking (maybe cause of small lightbulb shaped skull? Idk), uberchad never the less.
> 
> Brown eyes on white skin looks dismorphic af. Muuhhh light colored eyes.
> 
> View attachment 38228


I have white skin + brown eyes + brown hair and I hate it i would be a slayer with colored eyes 

I might get eye color surgery


----------



## HereForReasons (Apr 8, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> I have white skin + brown eyes + brown hair and I hate it i would be a slayer with colored eyes
> 
> I might get eye color surgery





mido the slayer said:


> I have white skin + brown eyes + brown hair and I hate it i would be a slayer with colored eyes
> 
> I might get eye color surgery



Lets switch colors. I have dark blue and green eyes, i look so much better with brown eyes. I've done morphs.


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 8, 2019)

HereForReasons said:


> Lets switch colors. I have dark blue and green eyes


Let’s do it 

But brown eyes are genetic disease


----------



## Deleted member 71 (Apr 8, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> More like chad James LOL
> 
> 
> Go on YouTube and almost every girl is swearing her pussy on him
> ...


Is he sucking in his cheeks in the bottom pic or is it just low bloat?


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 8, 2019)

Warmest Black said:


> Is he sucking in his cheeks in the bottom pic or is it just low bloat?


No he is not he looks the same in all pics 
He is lean AF


----------



## HereForReasons (Apr 8, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> Let’s do it
> 
> But brown eyes are genetic disease



Nah not at all. If you have the right skin color and hair color (+ decent face obviously) brown eyes can look amazing. Altough it doesn't suit everyone. I'd prefer

light colored eyes/brown eyes > dark colored eyes i have now


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 8, 2019)

HereForReasons said:


> Nah not at all. If you have the right skin color and hair color (+ decent face obviously) brown eyes can look amazing. Altough it doesn't suit everyone. I'd prefer
> 
> light colored eyes/brown eyes > dark colored eyes i have now


Basically yea 
But light brown looks gorgeous in most parts 

But green and blue still top tier it halo a lot


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 8, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> With all respect but that’s gigacope
> I’m not saying that everyone from the same phenotype are attractive but
> The reason why he is kinda slayer because he is
> View attachment 38229


Reason why he is slayer is bc he's got good features


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 8, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Retard


Thanks ?


----------



## HereForReasons (Apr 8, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> Basically yea
> But light brown looks gorgeous in most parts
> 
> But green and blue still top tier it halo a lot



Well my dark blue green eyes doesn't work for me at all. I think something about my hair color just works very well with brown eyes.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 8, 2019)

HereForReasons said:


> Well my dark blue green eyes doesn't work for me at all. I think something about my hair color just works very well with brown eyes.


Are you blond?


----------



## HereForReasons (Apr 8, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Are you blond?



Nordic mixture type hair its hard to describe it. Brown/blonde/strawberry blonde but dark


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 8, 2019)

HereForReasons said:


> Nordic mixture type hair its hard to describe it. Brown/blonde/strawberry blonde but dark


People typically look better with a contrast. Light hair goes with dark eyes, dark hair goes with light eyes. Dark hair and light eyes being preferable.


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 8, 2019)

HereForReasons said:


> Nordic mixture type hair its hard to describe it. Brown/blonde/strawberry blonde but dark


It’s light brown with reddish undertone 

Possible happen by Anglo Saxon + keltic nordid


----------



## HereForReasons (Apr 8, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> It’s light brown with reddish undertone
> 
> Possible happen by Anglo Saxon + keltic nordid



Thats very possible altough i had completely blond/white hair all of my childhood, and it looks blond when short. Lashes, beard and eyebrows is still fucking blond/white tho jfl.


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 8, 2019)

HereForReasons said:


> Thats very possible altough i had completely blond/white hair all of my childhood, and it looks blond when short. Lashes, beard and eyebrows is still fucking blond/white tho jfl.





Anglo-Saxon



Not sure you could check another phenotypes maybe tronder mix


----------



## HereForReasons (Apr 8, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> Anglo-Saxon
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure you could check another phenotypes maybe tronder mix



Maybe. Anglo saxon seems closets so my hair color but none of them looks quite like it. But i think parts of my family might stem from other parts of europe looking at those phenotypes tho


Btw 









Looks really similar


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 8, 2019)

HereForReasons said:


> Maybe. Anglo saxon seems closets so my hair color but none of them looks quite like it. But i think parts of my family might stem from other parts of europe looking at those phenotypes tho
> 
> 
> Btw
> ...


Omg north Atlantid ?? my all time favorite phenotype

The guy looks more like adward Norton


----------

